# DS-5535 Supplemental Questions



## sjellyman (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello all,
Husband had his visa interview on Friday (Nov 17) at the US Embassy in London.
Everything went smoothly, friendly staff put us at ease - we had all documents that were asked of us, we paid at the cashiers window, then went to the interview window. Again, everything was fine, a few questions were asked and then the officer handed us a sheet requesting that husband fill out an additional form - DS-5535. We asked what it was about (I was not aware that this might happen), and the officer didn't have much to say after that. Only that we needed to fill it out, that there is no timeline for how long it could take (he said it could be 2 weeks or 7 weeks)! He did say that it was up to us whether we leave husband's passport with them or take it with us, so we opted for them to hold onto it. (Hoping that this extra step WONT take long and then they would have the passport in hand to process)

Has anyone else out there been asked to submit to this supplemental form?
Moderators or others, do you have any insight? Any encouragement? Advice?
Does anyone know how long DCF London is currently taking for 'additional processing'??
We felt so sure that we were coming away from that appt on Friday with an approval. Such a blow, a disappointing shock to us both.
Thanks in advance,
sjellyman


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This page gives a bit of added perspective on what this form is and what they appear to be looking for: https://www.lexisnexis.com/legalnew...of-ds-5535-nafsa-opposes.aspx?Redirected=true

I leave you to draw your own conclusions, based on what is being asked for on the forum. OTOH, it could just be a matter of them handing this one out to "everyone" or to a certain number of folks who don't actually pose any particular "risk" so they can say they aren't "profiling" or anything nefarious with the form.

Fill it out to the best of your ability, submit it and see what happens. It could all go super smoothly and the process will be on its way in a couple of weeks again. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

